# Richard & Cie French Mantel Clock



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Richard & Cie French mantel clock, was a birthday pressie last year. Cleaned up well, and ran accurately, but not for long. Had it serviced and new mainspring was fitted. Collected from Freshwater IoW last Friday. Wound it, and it has gained one minute in seven days. Cost me £85 with three months written guarantee. Movements made in Paris, and cases, then R&C opened a shop in London. I think from 1850's up to about the turn of the century?










Mike


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good looking clock


----------



## chronoxx (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks like the case is granite with accents in marble. Handsome clock. Do you wind from the front or is that opening to set the hands?


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks folks - apparently Belgian marble, and what you can't see is the engraving on the bottom rail, as it needs filling again. The clock winds through the hole in the dial, and at the top of the brass ring, above 12, is a square shaft to micro adjust timekeeping. The movement is covered inside the case with a brass "cup" like pressing to keep dirt out. The only service mark is on the bottom of the case and was about fifty years ago.

Mike


----------

